# How to remove channels from favorites list



## HotRod19579

I recently downgraded to a smaller/cheaper Dish Network package with less channels and I now have a problem with the favorites list that I created before the downgrade. I can't remove the older channels that I was subscribed to.

It appears that when you go into to edit your favorites list it only shows you the channels that you are subscribed to. Since I downgraded I cannot edit and unselect the channels that I know longer have access to. When I view the favorites guide the channels that are in my favorites list which I am no longer subscribed to show in red.

How do I remove the channels from my favorites list?


----------



## P Smith

Recreate the fav list(s).


----------



## SayWhat?

Can you delete the list and start over with a new one?


----------



## HotRod19579

I see no way to delete the list, only to edit the list. When I edit the list it only shows the list of channels that I am subscribed to and therefore I can't unselect the channels that I no longer have.


----------



## HotRod19579

I should also say that while editing the list I selected the "unselect all". That didn't work, it only unselected the channels that I am still subscribed to and the other channels still remain in the list when I go to the guide.


----------



## l8er

I believe this is a bug that's been around for a while. I went from AEP to AT200 earlier this year. Chiller and Sleuth are still in my favorites in red, with no way to delete them.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Are you sure you are using a 922 receiver?

There is no "list" on the 922... just a long scrolly-thing of channel icons.

When I go into one of my favorites lists, on the 922... all channels are always displayed. The ones that are in the favorites list are "checked" while the ones not in the favorites list are not.

You simply point to one of the checked channel icons, hit select on the remote, and it unchecks it (removes it) from the favorites list you are editing.


----------



## HotRod19579

Stewart Vernon said:


> Are you sure you are using a 922 receiver?
> 
> There is no "list" on the 922... just a long scrolly-thing of channel icons.
> 
> When I go into one of my favorites lists, on the 922... all channels are always displayed. The ones that are in the favorites list are "checked" while the ones not in the favorites list are not.
> 
> You simply point to one of the checked channel icons, hit select on the remote, and it unchecks it (removes it) from the favorites list you are editing.


The list I am referring to is the long scrolly-thing. All channels are not displayed, only the channels that you are subscribed to and that is the source of the problem. I can select/unselect the ones that I am subscribed to but the channels that I previously selected which I am no longer subscribed are not listed and cannot be unselected.


----------



## HotRod19579

l8er said:


> I believe this is a bug that's been around for a while. I went from AEP to AT200 earlier this year. Chiller and Sleuth are still in my favorites in red, with no way to delete them.


Thanks, I thought that I may have been overlooking an option somewhere that would allow me to destroy the list and recreate it from scratch. I guess I am stuck with the red channels in the favorites list until they decide to fix the bug.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Ok, I think I understand your problem now... sorry about that. I can't test it myself since it requires unsubscribing to a channel.

I think I've seen what you are talking about a long time ago on my 622 when some channels were dropped and I noted that my favorites list was still counting them even though it wasn't showing them.

This is probably essentially the same problem, just that it shows the red channels.

That being the case... it is probably correct that the workaround for this problem would be to create a new favorites list and junk this one that has the glitches.


----------



## P Smith

As we know Fav lists stored in NVRAM/FLASH memory or a file and consists a name and channels' numbers.
It's never been managed by software itself, but only by user. I don't understand how you guys expect to behave the fav lists otherwise.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> As we know Fav lists stored in NVRAM/FLASH memory or a file and consists a name and channels' numbers.
> It's never been managed by software itself, but only by user. I don't understand how you guys expect to behave the fav lists otherwise.


I don't even know what you are trying to say here.

The bug in question is...

IF I subscribe to a channel, say HBO... and add it to my favorites list... then later unsubscribe... sometimes it leaves HBO in the favorites list and you can't delete it.

To me, it should be an easy bug to fix... The favorites lists should not allow inclusion of a channel that you do not currently subscribe to. IF you unsubscribe to a channel, after adding it to a favorites list, then the receiver should remove that from any favorites list either:

1. The next time you invoke the "edit" mode for that list

OR

2. After the next overnight update.

It's just basic cleanup work that shouldn't be hard to do in the firmware... and gives a bad customer experience if it isn't cleaned up.


----------



## P Smith

Those list's support designed to be done manually. By hands of the user. Other thing is a bug what not allow to remove unsub channel from your Fav list.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> Those list's support designed to be done manually. By hands of the user. Other thing is a bug what not allow to remove unsub channel from your Fav list.


So, your point is?

The OP is fine with configuring his Favorites list manually... but the bug is preventing him from removing channels that he no longer subscribes to.


----------



## P Smith

My point is yes - this is a bug.


----------



## donwmack

The point is when you bring up channels and edit the list to select which channels you want in your custom guide, the paid channels you had are no longer there so you can not deselect (uncheck) them. It's a beautiful catch-22. Regardless of where the channels are stored, they could have an option to show all the channels. That would allow you to remove them. Rocket since this ain't.

The "simple" fix to correct it:
Order the package with the channels you are trying to remove over the web. 
Go to the TV and you can now see the channels in the list/guide/whatever you want to call it and remove them. 
Go back to the web cancel the channels. 

Call support and they will tell you that you can uncheck them. After you explain how THEIR equipment functions, their answer is to a) send you a new box or b) reset the box back to factory defaults. Either way you loose all your settings and recordings. 

The great thing about this is when they have the free weekends if you forget to remove the channels before the free weekend expires you have to go through this. After going through this, I went with plan B and dedicated one guide to the free weekend channels.

btw the competition will give me a $200 visa gift card (after I send them a copy of my last bill with the cancellation charges) to switch back and all the discounts a new customer gets. I was won back today. 

I will have two HD DVR's and I get the benefit i enjoyed most of watching a recording from DVR A on DVR B and visa versa.


----------



## PhantomOG

Any update here? Don't we have Dish Rep's on this forum? This seems like a very straightforward bug that is easy to pin down and fix.


----------



## AZ.

PhantomOG said:


> Any update here? Don't we have Dish Rep's on this forum? This seems like a very straightforward bug that is easy to pin down and fix.


Its on order......6 to 8 weeks !!!!!! In Dish time, lets say when they get around to it? ( IF!)


----------



## PhantomOG

AZ. said:


> Its on order......6 to 8 weeks !!!!!! In Dish time, lets say when they get around to it? ( IF!)


So does Dish really plan on fixing this or were you just joking about the whole thing? Just wondering...


----------



## P Smith

Yeah, that was a sick joke ...


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

This is a known issue and we have a software update to fix the problem pending, no ETA. In the meantime, you can reset the receiver to factory defaults and it should allow you to create a new list. Thanks.


----------



## PhantomOG

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> This is a known issue and we have a software update to fix the problem pending, no ETA. In the meantime, you can reset the receiver to factory defaults and it should allow you to create a new list. Thanks.


Thank you for the response!


----------



## P Smith

"Start your life from scratch"


----------



## charonx

I know this is an old thread, but since Dish STILL hasn't fixed this issue, here's another work-around that will allow you to at least keep your timers.

1) Edit the list you need to remove the unwanted channels from and "Deselect All".
2) Menu | Settings | System Wizard | Backup
3) Menu | Settings |Factory Defaults
4) Reset the receiver.
5) Menu | Settings | System Wizard | Restore

I tried doing the _backup - defaults - restore_ without _deselecting all_ on the channel list first and it restored the unwanted channels.

Also, I should note that I did the _Deselect All_ on all of my lists since I wanted to reset them all, so I don't know if this will work if you are only trying to reset one list.

For people who still don't know what we're talking about: When you downgrade your service the channels you no longer have will be hidden on the favorites list edit screen, however, if they were included in a list prior to the downgrade, they will still show up on the guide in either red or green instead of black. There is no way to remove them from that favorite list since they're hidden on the edit screen.

At this point Dish should just document the behavior and call it the "Lost Channel Reminder" feature.


----------



## charonx

Apparently this only solves the problem for a short period. After about half an hour, all of the unwanted channels reappeared. 

Nevermind...


----------



## P Smith

Bummer !


----------



## garygaryj

Try this - 
Settings (Yellow) > Factory Defaults
Settings > reset your Solo/Duo Mode to what you wanted
Settings > reset your Shared View to On (if you select Solo)
All of your Channel lists will have to be named and selected, as if for the first time. Your timers should come back from back-up, but if not after a bit, use the System Wizard (press & hold the zero)
Settings > HDMI > Reset it back to your 1080i or 720p


----------



## knealy

I had this problem some time ago. I have since learned not to add channels to my favorites during free previews. I just use the My Channels option to display them. It's a bit of a pain, but better than having unavailable channels show up in red.

But here's how I got rid of them without losing all that I had saved. I called tech support and explained my problem and got them to temporarily re-subscribe me to the channels I wanted to delete from the favorites, and had them note in my file that I was just re-subscribing long enough to delete them, -about 15-20 minutes. Then I deleted them, and either had the tech stay on the line, or called them back (I don't recall which) and they unsubscribed me and waved the charges. This may require a supervisor's attention and someone in the US.

In any case I learned my lesson and never add channels to my favorites list that I'm not sure I'll be staying with, and certainly not free preview channels.


----------

